# Cellar continues progress



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

This is the thread im starting for the rest of the work to be done in the cellar.

Here is a video of what i have done so far..

The reptile cellar (working progress) - YouTube
Caramel albino retic in her new enclosure - YouTube
A quick big retic enclosure update - YouTube

also a link to my other BIG BUILD thread.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/903190-awm-shed-build.html#post10611108


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

Just got some foam insulation im starting to fit it in the cellar today

heres a few pix


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Love the caramel albino enclosure!

Good luck with the rest of the build, are you planning on keeping the grate open above the cellar for fresh air intake?


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

Jb1432 said:


> Love the caramel albino enclosure!
> 
> Good luck with the rest of the build, are you planning on keeping the grate open above the cellar for fresh air intake?


No it lets in way to much cold air. Ill setup a fan to circulate air tho


----------

